
In shocking reversal, Biogen to submit Alzheimer's drug for approval - kjhughes
https://www.statnews.com/2019/10/22/biogen-to-submit-aducanumab/
======
kjhughes
More details can be found in Biogen's _Aducanumab Update_ released today:

[https://investors.biogen.com/static-
files/5a31a1e3-4fbb-4165...](https://investors.biogen.com/static-
files/5a31a1e3-4fbb-4165-921a-f0ccb1d64b65)

